# Knicks vs Bucks: March 4, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*








*Knicks (15-43) vs Bucks (29-29)*
*March 4, 2006 8:30 PM*
*Bradley Center*
*Milwaukee, WI*
*(Radio: ESPN 1050)*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Knicks*
*Curry/Frye/Rose/Q/Marbury*
*



































*
*Bucks*
*Bogut/Magloire/Simmons/Redd/Ford*
*



































*​​​


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Should lose by a good 20 - 25 points


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

As painful as it is say this (cuz I'm a Bulls fan, lol), I want the Knicks to win tonight, because the Bucks are one spot ahead of us for the 8th seed in the playoffs, and any advantage that can be taken would be great. I hope you guys win tonight.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> Should lose by a good 20 - 25 points


Let's stop being positive here...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knicks up by 16 w/ 2 min left in 1st quarter.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> knicks up by 16 w/ 2 min left in 1st quarter.


Another fourth quarter letdown


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Another fourth quarter letdown


amen knicks...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Omg. Jerome James Has To Be The Dumbest Piece Of **** There Ever Was!!!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Steph for missing your free throws! Come on you light bulb head.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Alright bubble head Steph redeem himself with a 15 footer.

97-94 1 min 4 seconds left. Let's see if the Knicks can hold on, I won't hold my breath.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks by 4 with 31.5 remaining. Come on don't choke this time.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

20.3 seconds left. Knicks with a 4 point lead. Bucks have no time outs remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks want to lose so bad they end up fouling Michael Redd with 11.6 remaining, they lucky it wasn't an AND 1. Knicks up by 4. Francis is fouled and goes to the line.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

They should pull this on out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Francis hits 1 of 2, but gets the steal and that will seal it. The 6 game losing streak is over, and it also ends a 12 game road losing streak. About time...jeez


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

103-98 Knicks.....box score is pending.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow saying to yourself that they won a game sounds werid.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Wooo Hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: 
:clap: 
:cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*36-72*</TD><TD>*9-14*</TD><TD>*22-33*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*43*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*103*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*64.3%*</TD><TD>*66.7%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 15 (12)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #3e0d75; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>MILWAUKEE BUCKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andrew Bogut, FC</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Bobby Simmons, GF</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamaal Magloire, C</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T.J. Ford, PG</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Redd, GF</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>9-20</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mo Williams, PG</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>7-14</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Joe Smith, PF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Bell, G</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38-79*</TD><TD>*7-18*</TD><TD>*15-19*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*98*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*48.1%*</TD><TD>*38.9%*</TD><TD>*78.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 8 (7)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* None
*Officials:* Greg Willard , Robby Robinson , Tom Washington 
*Attendance:* N/A
*Time:* 02:23


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Player of the Game:* Eddie Curry 20 points 11 rebounds.

This is what you suppose to get from him right guys? His rebounding numbers were good, if he can be consistent that will be great.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

JJ- 4 turnover and 1 point.......Isnt anyone else pissed this guy is a making millions and everyone on this board good play better b-ball then him?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> JJ- 4 turnover and 1 point.......Isnt anyone else pissed this guy is a making millions and everyone on this board good play better b-ball then him?


Yah man, he's paid 5 million a year to play 8 minutes rack up 5 fouls commit a turnover to let some guy shoot a 40 footer and make it.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

All I have to say about Jerome James is: You ****en piece of ****!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

7 players in double figures ...steph could have made it 8 if he had pressed the issue ...curry has a good game with no turnovers.

i think LB is starting to get it , you have a million and one point guards playing let them use eddy as a bailout and assist machine...eddy had no assists and no turnovers ...doesn't look he had alot of thinking to do with the ball , he just shot it and it went in.

i think this is how the rotation should go with one small change give jerome james' min. to butler and frye and you now have a squeaky clean 9 man rotation where everyone is happy ...except for those pinning for david lee , but if the team plays better with malik starting then i say go for it.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

first game i didnt watch in a long time, and they actually won. who woulda known.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I only really got to see the MSG 2nd run of the game, but they looked fluid - which I was not expecting at all. The only down note was (of course) James, who looked like he had no clue what he was doing. If they can cut down on those turnovers, they'll be even better. They shot well and rebounded well, against a pretty decent rebounding front court. That was the most impressive thing. As Kitty mentioned, Eddy Curry's rebounding was HUGE


----------

